# Upgrade my fule system



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hi i was wanting to know will i notice something if i upgrade my fule system. What is all involed to do this can i do it myself or will this be something a shop do and what do i need? what are some good parts?

i hope this is the area to post this 
thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I say before you do any upgrading, you learn how to spell FUEL.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

o god sorry man! FUel! is that better damn! LOLO!!!lolollolololo!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

second suggestion, do a search, there's plenty of information about fuel system upgrades and why and when you should be doing them.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

well i heard that doing a upgrade is better like in power well not really u know the fuel brun the better the power i think? but i was just woundering? where should i look for this


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Hotshotnissan said:


> *well i heard that doing a upgrade is better like in power well not really u know the fuel brun the better the power i think? but i was just woundering? where should i look for this *


if you don't have any significant mods done like nitrous or turbo, you need not worry about upgrading the fuel system.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

oh yea thats true never thought about that......you know stillen has this throttle boby will that make any changes im hp or gain im not sure upgrading a t/body is worth any &STILLEN hi-flow throttle bodies & modified air mass sensors. Are you SE-R drivers ready to pound on even bigger German cars? You will be, once you have upgraded your air filter system, exhaust system and of course the computer, you can then add the final dose of potent performance - The STILLEN Hi-Flow throttle body! Designed for superb throttle response, increased torque, the hi-flow throttle body has been meticulously had ported and flow-bench tested for optimum air flow. It produces ultimate power when combined with an upgraded computer so the air/fuel ratio and timing can be optimized. what does really do you know?????


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hotshot nissan....this site probably isnt your "best" bet to turbo charging your ride. Dont get me wrong, theres a handful of turbo gurus on this site but not compared to www.sr20deforum.com, i highly suggest you go over there for your information. The search engine for turbo goes on for miles and theres a hell of a lot of guys who know what they are talking about.


----------

